# Cold Weather Gear



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You obviously remember to dress in layers. I think every scout learned that.

Try gloves that are like hunting gloves, the ones with the slots in the fingers so you can poke your fingers through them without removing the glove. In chilly weather (not bone-numbing cold), you can use mechanics-style gloves, the ones with half-fingers that cover your hands up to the second knuckle.

Also, drink lots of water. You can still dehydrate yourself, even when it's not sweltering hot.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't have that problem in sunny commiefornia....

Don't dress too hot, otherwise you'll sweat too much, and that sweat will freeze ya


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Any tips or tricks for working in extreme cold weather?


There's nothing quite like being a few floors up in a building shell with the wind whipping through and the temp in the 20's, bending pipe. Wear a good hat, good socks and boots; wear a down vest to keep your chest warm; cold feet suck bad!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Good hard hat liner is a must.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Good hard hat liner is a must.


Never thought about that, I'll have to look that up.

Even on jobs where hard hat is not required sometimes I bring it with because of the head lamp I have on top.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Never thought about that, I'll have to look that up.
> 
> Even on jobs where hard hat is not required sometimes I bring it with because of the head lamp I have on top.


I just use a little LED headlamp with an elastic headband


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Insulated bib overalls, since they're not as cumbersome to get into as coveralls, and you can layer more easily.

Over that, hooded sweatshirt. I like the zip-up kind, but I think that most guys younger than me prefer a pullover hoodie. 

Over that, a heavy winter coat. 

It's easy to layer this way. If you get too hot, take off the coat. If you are still hot, take off the hoodie. If you're in and out of a building all day, you can keep the insulated bibs on and still not get overheated. If you're going to be inside for a good while, take the bibs off. 

Socks? Eh, I never really had a preference, but I keep an extra pair in the truck to change them if I feel the need. Nothing worse than wet feet. What bothers me most is cold ears. I definately need something to cover my ears. 

Hands... I figured out a cool trick for hands. Once your hands get really really cold, then warmed back up one time, you're usually good for a long time. I'm not sure why letting them get really cold, and warming them back up makes them "cold resistant" for a few hours, but it works for me.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Hands... I figured out a cool trick for hands. Once your hands get really really cold, then warmed back up one time, you're usually good for a long time. I'm not sure why letting them get really cold, and warming them back up makes them "cold resistant" for a few hours, but it works for me.


My fingers are the same way, let'em get real cold once, thaw them out and then I'm pretty good for awhile. Why does that work?

BTW, I agree with your bibs & sweatshirt routine. That works for me too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bill39 said:


> My fingers are the same way, let'em get real cold once, thaw them out and then I'm pretty good for awhile. Why does that work?
> 
> BTW, I agree with your bibs & sweatshirt routine. That works for me too.


I don't know, but someone told me that once, and I was suspicious. I tried it, and it works. I suppose I've been doing that all along from time to time without really realizing what what happening.

One thing I figured out, though, is that if you warm your hands too fast, you're back to square one (like with a salamander or truck's heater). You've just gotta put your hands in your pockets or blow your warm breath into your hands to thaw them for the trick to work. That said, if it's 10 below and the wind's blowing, this doesn't really work. Cold is still cold. This really only works when it's above zero.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wear warm clothing.

/thread


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jza said:


> Wear warm clothing.
> 
> /thread


...Sayz jza, the cold weather prophet. 

:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee, I know cost is likely going to be a concern for you, so I'll tell you that my experience shows that cheap Walls brand bibs from places like WalMart or a farm supply store are just as warm as Carrhart. 

It's also worth an ask, even if you think the answer is "no".... ask your current employer something like, "Hey, do you provide anything for us to wear in the winter"? Even if he doesn't, traditionally, it might get his gears turning. 

I remember the first job I ever had where I was working outdoors on a regular basis. I spent nearly an entire paycheck on warm weather gear. Remember the 'layers' thing. No one piece is going to do the trick for you. Being overheated and sweaty is just as miserable as being shivering and cold.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You're dead on with the socks, don't wear cotton in the winter. Poly or wool or acrylic is the way to go.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> ...Sayz jza, the cold weather prophet.
> 
> :laughing:


I live in Canada. Cold weather is our thing. Frasbee is just a little girl who can't think for himself.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> I live in Canada. Cold weather is our thing. Frasbee is just a little girl who can't think for himself.


Thanks buddy, I always look forward to your enlightening posts.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> So winter is on the way, and this will be the first year in the trade I work through a *Northern* winter.
> 
> Now I used to be a boy scout, and have done a quite a bit of winter camping. I bought myself some new wool/synthetic blend socks, and was thinking about buying some lined pants, or just some more thermal underwear. I saw some insulated overalls at the store too and it got me thinking. I also know they have insulated work gloves, but my experience with gloves is that I lose dexterity, and sometimes they only insulate the cold _to_ my hand, rather than warmth.
> 
> Any tips or tricks for working in extreme cold weather?


Define "Cold wheather"



jza said:


> Wear warm clothing.
> 
> /thread


:thumbsup:



jza said:


> I live in Canada. Cold weather is our thing. Frasbee is just a little girl who can't think for himself.


:laughing:



Frasbee said:


> Thanks buddy, I always look forward to your enlightening posts.


Where's the whabulance when we need it?:laughing:

Layers...layers....layers.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Any tips or tricks for working in extreme cold weather?


Sorry, can't help ya.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Define "Cold wheather"..........



Definition would depend of whether you're male or female.

Male, cold = -20°F, w/ 45m MPH wind.
Female, cold = 70°F dead calm.

:laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Definition would depend of whether you're male or female.
> 
> Male, cold = -20°F, w/ 45m MPH wind.
> Female, cold = 70°F dead calm.
> ...


No whabulance?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> No whabulance?










​


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> ​


Gets better over time. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeans, lined jeans if its fridgid, wool socks and boots, underarmour shirt, t shirt, then 2 hoodies, mechanix gloves, wool hat. Leave heat on in truck and take a break


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Man you guys are ruthless.

I posted about working in cold weather and came back to having become whiny bitch trans gender.

I need a beer.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Man....I need a beer.


That will work just fine, also.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Get poly long-jons don't wear the cotton. 
Well, use the poly only if it gets really cold, otherwise you will sweat.

BTW what is "really cold" to you? 20, 10, 0, -0 ?? , -60?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnR said:


> Get poly long-jons don't wear the cotton.
> Well, use the poly only if it gets really cold, otherwise you will sweat.
> 
> BTW what is "really cold" to you? 20, 10, 0, -0 ?? , -60?



What's the difference between 0 and -0? :001_huh:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

JohnR said:


> Get poly long-jons don't wear the cotton.
> Well, use the poly only if it gets really cold, otherwise you will sweat.
> 
> BTW what is "really cold" to you? 20, 10, 0, -0 ?? , -60?


It's not really about _me, _I was just trying to spur a discussion.

Philly can get in the teens...but not usually lower than that.

I try to work at a steady pace where I can keep warm without the heavy jacket but cool enough where I won't build up a heavy sweat.

I worked on a concrete crew in the middle of winter once. Because the worked always involved water, gloves were a waste of time because they just insulated the cold to your hand once they got wet. There were times I would run water over them because the water temp was warmer than the air temp. I just had to make sure not to let them air dry!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a little thermodynamics lesson here:

Cold is not the opposite of heat.... 'cold' is the _absence_ of heat. "Cold" cannot be created, transferred, stored, moved, or anything else. Heat _can_, however.

So 'cold' cannot invade your gloves, socks, jacket or anything else.... but heat can escape or be drawn away. So you don't 'dress warm' to keep the cold 'out', you 'dress warm' to keep the heat 'in'.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Layers. I usually go with sweats under my cargo pants and a t shirt then a long sleeve shirt over that and finish it off with cover-alls and maybe a parka if necessary. Good boots too, something water proof and insulated.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Wool socks and sweaters always seem to work best for me..(wool still keeps you warm if it gets wet with sweat or water)with a carhart insulated sweat shirt on top....Maybe a long tee under that and another short sleave tee if it gets under 20. If it gets under 10 or so then the bibs come on....I also have a nice pair of insulated boots if I will be exposed all day under 20.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

goto the military surplus store. get some cold weather long underwear, and shirts. I got it from my brother who was stationed in spokane, wa. I also wear one piece thermal coveralls. They help you stay warmer. I work on cell towers once the snow falls, so -20,-40 and 35mph winds are just part of the job.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I go - under armor or poly long johns and turtleneck, T, long sleeve T, Hoody and/or Jacket if as needed along with sweats and ****ies pants. Poly or wool socks. 

Plenty of easily removable layers for even the coldest days here.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Man I love Texas. I can do blazing hot easy. As for the cold it has gotten around the 20's before but for the most part it is in between the high 30's to low 50's during the winter months. But we do get some strong wind gusts every so often


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


>


I would freeze before I would wear that. :laughing:


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

Get a second pair of gloves so when one gets wet you have a back up. I've gotten frostbite from wet gloves in -25 weather.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We got are first snow today, just covers cars and roofs. I will break out my cold weather gear, a sweatshirt for the morning.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Just a little thermodynamics lesson here:
> 
> Cold is not the opposite of heat.... 'cold' is the _absence_ of heat. "Cold" cannot be created, transferred, stored, moved, or anything else. Heat _can_, however.
> 
> So 'cold' cannot invade your gloves, socks, jacket or anything else.... but heat can escape or be drawn away. So you don't 'dress warm' to keep the cold 'out', you 'dress warm' to keep the heat 'in'.


Thanks professor


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Our winters here rarely get below 40, but it is WET!!!! Even with rain gear, waterproof boots, and all that, I come home every day drenched. Usually the sustained winds are 30+ MPH with gusts up to 50 or 60. Unless we get a storm. Then it's even worse - I can barely drive my van over the bridge without getting blown halfway into the other lane. It's a skinny bridge.

Today, for instance, is brutal. Outside lift work is impossible cause the lift will blow over.


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

I like the fleece lined pants from wally-world around $20 a pair. They do a fairly good job of breaking the wind. I also like my carheart vest over a sweet shirt, it doesn't binding up my arms.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I live in Baltimore. The winters are medium. I start with what I would wear in hot weather. ****ie work pants, company tee, athletic no show socks and worx by redwings steel toe.

So it's about 15degrees. I add a sweat shirt that is too small for me and another company tee over that. A big hoody then a company winter coat. I add fleece pants that are too big for me over my work pants and thermal socks. This has worked for years as long as I am working. 

Went to a Monday night football game dressed like this. I was unhappily cold. While working. I feel only a slight chill.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Long johns and layers. Sometimes even that wasn't enough so I would wear long johns and a pair of flannel pajama pants over them, then my work jeans. The company gave Carhartt type jackets to everyone last year and they were average for warmth but really stopped the wind effectively which is might be more useful if your layers are already keeping you warm. I also kept a few of those chemical heat pad things to stuff in my gloves on really cold days because I have crap circulation to my hands.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Long johns and layers. Sometimes even that wasn't enough so I would wear long johns and a pair of flannel pajama pants over them, then my work jeans. The company gave Carhartt type jackets to everyone last year and they were average for warmth but really stopped the wind effectively which is might be more useful if your layers are already keeping you warm. I also kept a few of those chemical heat pad things to stuff in my gloves on really cold days because I have crap circulation to my hands.


 I have crap circulation to my hands!!!


REALLY! Most of us have Blood. Sorry, could'nt resist.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It's not really about _me, _I was just trying to spur a discussion.
> 
> Philly can get in the teens...but not usually lower than that.
> 
> ...


No wonder you can't hold down a job, you can't even figure out to wear in the morning without the advice of your online boyfriends.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> No wonder you can't hold down a job, you can't even figure out to wear in the morning without the advice of your online boyfriends.


Jza.

Shut the f*ck up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jza said:


> No wonder you can't hold down a job, you can't even figure out to wear in the morning without the advice of your online boyfriends.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Jza.
> 
> Shut the f*ck up. :thumbsup:


Cowboy Up, Frazzz, don't be a little girl. :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Cowboy Up, Frazzz, don't be a little girl. :laughing:


Hold on while I google some insults...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Hold on while I google some insults...



Keep honking..... I'm reloading! :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Hold on while I google some insults...


Who the heck are you, 480 or something? :laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Hold on while I google some insults...


Change your name to freezebee, change your avatar and get on with your winter wonderland adventure.

This is free for you to use......

View attachment 4608


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Who the heck are you, 480 or something? :laughing:



480..... whatta tool! :whistling2:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Jza.
> 
> Shut the f*ck up. :thumbsup:


Ummmm, no.


----------

